# Help required in buying a laptop under Rs 30,000



## Subro (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello everyone, please help me in buying a laptop under Rs 30,000. I have mentioned below my requirements:

I require mainly for office work, like sending mails, making presentations, etc. But it should have a good HDD space as I have lots of data with me. It need not have gaming capabilities, because I do not have time for that. Other normal features of laptop like Webcam, Fingerprint scanner, card reader, very high resolution screen, etc, are also optional. Also I do not require Core i3 processor, Dual Core will do the job for me. But it should have a good battery backup.

I am not comfortable with a Netbook, because of its small screen size & Atom Processor. 

Please suggest guys.


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 11, 2012)

HP ProBook 4430s( With Integrated HP Fingerprint Sensor) Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook

excellent build nice processor, style statement. suits your purpose.

invest in a good external hdd
1 tb
Flipkart.com: Seagate External 3.5 inch 1 TB: External Hard Drive

at local dealer
style+nice proccy+finger print reader+excellent build+1300gb hdd=30k


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 11, 2012)

Go for Sony VAIO E Series VPCEG25EN.
I have recently go it for my bro and it is the best one in that budget with 2nd gen i3 with 14" screen or if you want to get a 15" screen the go for Sony VAIO E Series VPCEH25EN it has 512mb Graphic card and rest all features are same but it is 3k costlier than VPCEG25EN.A month back the price difference was only 1k but sony increased its price.

One more option is Toshiba Satellite C Series C640-X4012 available for 29k or may be less and toshiba was also offering philips 5.1 speakers with all its laptops 2 weeks back don't know whether the offer is still there or not.
This laptop has the best specs within 30k. But I don't like the build quality of this laptop.


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 11, 2012)

@aroraanant

I dont think these laptops have finger print reader


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 11, 2012)

No,the models I have listed above don't have a finger print reader.
Now a days companies has stopped giving finger print reader in the laptops due many issues which the users/customers had


----------



## Cilus (Jan 12, 2012)

Get the ASUS P53SV-SO059D @ 30.6K

It comes with: 
Core i5 2410M (2.4 GHz, 3 MB L3 CAche)
2 GB DDR3 Ram
750 GB 5400 RPM HDD
15.6" LED Display with 1366X768 resolution
USB 3.0 port,
Bluetooth 3.0
 and all the other features.

Check it here: Buy ASUS P53SV-SO059D Laptop (Intel HR i5 2G 750G Dos) India, Mumbai, Pune, Bangalore, Delhi @ Best Price


----------



## Subro (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you all guys for your help. Your suggestions appreciated.


----------

